# 6 flounder in less than an hour



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

We have been catching quite a few flounder on rod and reel inshore the past few weeks so I decided to go try one of my favorite wading spots in perdido bay. I gigged 6 nice fish in less than an hour. I was a little trigger happy and hit the first flounder a little further back then I usually like. Still fried up good and was able to give some nice filets away to some friends. The bait was plentiful and there were tons of fresh beds. If i didnt have a leaky pair of waders and frozen toes I more than likely would have limited out in no time. Don't wait for the fish...go find em. Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!!!! Fry em up!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Uhhhhhh..


Dang?


.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's good fishn :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbup: Good job there:chef:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

broxs , man that is a nice mess a flatties!! man that looks and sounds like a lot of fun!!?? Ive gigged frogs, but never flounder!! If ya ever need a bird dog holla at me,PM !! LOL


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet. Good trip.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty Fish. Now slice'em down the center throw some seasoning on them and some pats of butter and put them on broil or Stuff them with homemade crab meat dip if you really want some good eats.


----------



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I have been fishing all my life but I am new to the forum. Glad I joined and that I am making a good impression so far. Im gonna do some fishing tonight so hopefully I will have pics in the morning.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the form. Your making me jealous. Nice fish!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the report. cant wait for some flatties to hit my new cooler.


----------

